# Allied Computers, Genuine or scam?



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2012)

Can anyone believe the specs of this machine?

:: ACI-ASIA ::


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 28, 2012)

The specs don't seem to be impossible. But don't really feel they are legit. Let's wait for someone to confirm.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 28, 2012)

Well their previous version of notebook apparently won awards from Digit and Chip. So...


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 28, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well their previous version of notebook apparently won awards from Digit and Chip. So...



Well then, my bad. All I hear about ACI is the cheapest laptop it is offering for 4999. Thought they were just like the Ubi-Slate. Didn't really knew they were in hardcore machine manufacturing to.


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

i think its genuine


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2012)

And in a previous press release, it was announced that the price of this machine would be 49k!  But the price of the processor itself is US$1,096,


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 1, 2012)

is this machine for 49 $ ??
i think you ommitted the two zeroes following it...
hahaha

but hey , if this really is 49 $.. i dont think any other company is gonna sell any laptop after this is in the market..

THIS IS TECH NEWS...


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jul 1, 2012)

Not 49$. This machine, as per Digital Fragger is for 49k, i.e. Rs. 49000.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 1, 2012)

49k Ooh! My God!
I want öne but its fake price.


----------



## techlover (Jul 1, 2012)

i dont believe its fake ...they recently launched a 4990/- laptop ...we should wait till it gets  in the market  to know about its quality


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 1, 2012)

Dont u think the prize will break the market.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2012)

"_The brand is also planning to launch an Intel i7 based laptop with 32 GB RAM. This will be the first laptop in the country to have a RAM memory of over 8 GB. It will be a fast gaming laptop and be available for a price in India of Rs 49,999.

Mr Patel added that the company will import the device from China and it will have a thin profit margin. There will no compromise on the quality due to the price. The range will be designed carefully just like the other products of the company that are launched in UK and India, he added._"


Excerpts from previous pr. seems interesting.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

what about service?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2012)

i will be glad if that laptop just boots and runs a game for a min before flames catch and motherboard burns out, leave the service aside.


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> i will be glad if that laptop just boots and runs a game for a min before flames catch and motherboard burns out, leave the service aside.



Idea!  Remove all the parts and make a hardcore gaming desktop from it.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 3, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha...


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, bro seriously it can be possible.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Lets see it just clams or it can game.


----------



## techlover (Jul 17, 2012)

waiting for it to soon come to the market


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

Check this out :
Intel Processor : Intel-Core-i7-3920XM-Processor-Extreme-Edition
32 GB ram is possible henceforth , see the supported memory.
I have myself seen Samsung laptops with 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz , so its not a wonder for me.

Nvidia Website for the GFX Card : Nvidia GeForce GTX675m 2GB DDR5

1TB hdd is not so shocking.! THere are many with 1.5 TB hdd and even more.

The laptop is bearing a total weight of ~4KG ,Dafauq !!! 

More into the specs :


> • 3 x USB 3.0 ports (1 x powered USB port, AC/DC)
> •3 x USB 3.0 ports (1 x powered USB port, AC/DC)


Does it means a total of 6 USB3.0 ports ?? DAFAQ!!
If not , then the content writer was ****. Listed every single port in the laptop , I wonder why they didn't mentioned the number of vents , keys etc!!


Well , whatever it is . but it still looks killer.!!


Btw ,
Check this out at new egg : Samsung Series 7 Laptop



And all those who posted 4900rs as price , please watch the zeroes before posting. Somebody can sue you for giving them a near heart attack. 
Even I had one too. 

Although the price tag of 49K INR ,is still is making me 0.o .!


----------



## aaruni (Jul 20, 2012)

It does have a couple of awards from digit... :: ACI-ASIA ::


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

So, this seems legit?


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 7, 2012)

U guys got the wrong idea.Actually they are gonna have several models.the on for 49k would obviously be the base model.while the specs above are for the highest one.any idea on when it is gonna be released?


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 10, 2012)

Where did u get any details on pricing? i can not find anything except the official website on googling it.Also its way past the release date stated.


----------

